#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Санскрит >  > > >  >  >  Абсолют vs paramārthasatya

## Нико

Может ли paramārthasatya переводиться как "абсолютная истина" (ultimate truth), если дать ссылку на то, что в буквальном переводе это "истина для высшего объекта"? Насколько уместно использование слов "абсолют", "абсолютное" в буддийских переводах? Сама его использую, но тут услышала мнение своего редактора, что "абсолюта в буддизме нет". Приветствую мнения и обоснования.

----------


## Aion

Тут переводится как "полная" (entire)... 
По поводу абсолюта в буддизме см. Абсолютное и относительное в буддизме

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE=Aion;623115]Тут переводится как "полная" (entire)... 

Учитывая, что Монье-Виллиамс в 19 столетии жил... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Aion

> Учитывая, что Монье-Виллиамс в 19 столетии жил...


А что мешает учесть, что он автор одного из наиболее популярных и широко используемых санскритско-английских словарей?  Впрочем, я догадываюсь, что...  :Cool:

----------


## До

> Может ли paramārthasatya переводиться как "абсолютная истина" (ultimate truth), если дать ссылку на то, что *в буквальном переводе* это "истина для высшего объекта"?


Это компаунд, значит там сто вариантов чтений.




> Насколько уместно использование слов "абсолют", "абсолютное" в буддийских переводах? Сама его использую, но тут услышала мнение своего редактора, что "*абсолюта в буддизме нет*". Приветствую мнения и обоснования.


_Парамартха_, конечно высшее, но почему вообще никакого _абсолюта_ нет?

----------

Нико (08.10.2013)

----------


## Нико

> А что мешает учесть, что он автор одного из наиболее популярных и широко используемых санскритско-английских словарей?  Впрочем, я догадываюсь, что...


Нет, я не против его словаря, что Вы. Речь тут не об этом немного....

----------


## Юй Кан

paramārtha-satya

----------

Нико (08.10.2013)

----------


## До



----------

Кеин (20.06.2018), Паня (13.10.2013), Сергей Хос (08.10.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (08.10.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

Тут вот даётся и пословный разбор этого неабсолютного : ) компаунда: http://www.chinabuddhismencyclopedia...4%81rtha-satya

----------

Aion (08.10.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (08.10.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Тут вот даётся и пословный разбор этого неабсолютного : ) компаунда: http://www.chinabuddhismencyclopedia...4%81rtha-satya


И это, в первой статье, опять же, Дж. Хопкинс. Я, кстати, всегда стараюсь следовать его словарям.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> "абсолютная истина"


"осетрина первой свежести"

----------


## Сергей Хос

> услышала мнение своего редактора, что "абсолюта в буддизме нет".


Это Борис Загуменнов? Мне кажется, он просто придает абсолютный смысл утверждению "все относительно".))))

----------

Нико (09.10.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

Ещё для справки.
Синонимы слова "абсолютный" в русском языке из словаря синонимов:

Абсолютный, полный, совершенный, безотносительный, самостоятельный. [...]
Ср. _Безусловный_. 
Прот. _Относительный_.

----------

Aion (14.10.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Ещё для справки.
> Синонимы слова "абсолютный" в русском языке из словаря синонимов:
> 
> Абсолютный, полный, совершенный, безотносительный, самостоятельный. [...]
> Ср. _Безусловный_. 
> Прот. _Относительный_.


Да, тоже глядела в словарь. Такие синонимы как "безотносительный" и "безусловный" укрепили во мне мнение о том, что слово "абсолютный" уместно в буддийских переводах....

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Да, тоже глядела в словарь. Такие синонимы как "безотносительный" и "безусловный" укрепили во мне мнение о том, что слово "абсолютный" уместно в буддийских переводах....


То с "грехом" борются, то с "апсолютом". Делать людЯм больше нечего, что ли?

----------


## Нико

> То с "грехом" борются, то с "апсолютом". Делать людЯм больше нечего, что ли?


"А ТЫ уже победил ABSOLUT"?  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Да, тоже глядела в словарь. Такие синонимы как "безотносительный" и "безусловный" укрепили во мне мнение о том, что слово "абсолютный" уместно в буддийских переводах....


Как понимаю, вопрос в том, чтобы убедить в этом не себя, а редактора, нет? : )

----------


## Нико

> Как понимаю, вопрос в том, чтобы убедить в этом не себя, а редактора, нет? : )


Да, вы, как всегда, в самую точку....)))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> "А ТЫ уже победил ABSOLUT"?


Борюсь понемногу

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Как понимаю, вопрос в том, чтобы убедить в этом не себя, а редактора, нет? : )
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Сообщение от Нико
> 
> 
> Да, вы, как всегда, в самую точку....)))


Я, кстати, тебе объяснял, кажется, как избавиться от нежелательного редактора.

----------


## Нико

> Я, кстати, тебе объяснял, кажется, как избавиться от нежелательного редактора.


Ась?  :Smilie:

----------


## Кунсанг

Про абсолют и paramārthasatya

http://rywiki.tsadra.org/index.php/don_dam_bden_pa

----------


## Chikara

По-моему, в первой половине 20 века термин "абсолют" был в ходу у русских буддистов, если их так можно назвать, потом перешли на слово "нирвана". По-моему, сегодня "абсолют" преимущественно в ходу у разных эзотериков.

----------


## kamtsang

Переводчик Тони Даф:

Paramartha - superfactual
Samvriti - fictional

Здесь в словарике в конце много Тониных аргументов в пользу такого перевода

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Paramartha - superfactual
> Samvriti - fictional


А теперь, пожалуйста, то же самое по-русски ))))

----------

Нико (14.10.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> А теперь, пожалуйста, то же самое по-русски ))))


Достоверное и вымышленное.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Достоверное и вымышленное.


Наверное, все же "суперфактичное", а не "достоверное" )))
Потому что "вымышленное", несмотря на свою вымышленность, тоже достоверно, иначе это не будет относительной ИСТИОЙ.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

"Ваще тру" и "как бы тру".

----------


## Greedy

> Наверное, все же "суперфактичное", а не "достоверное" )))
> Потому что "вымышленное", несмотря на свою вымышленность, тоже достоверно, иначе это не будет относительной ИСТИОЙ.


Начнём с того, что английские, даже профессиональные, толковые словари слова *superfactual* не знают. Есть слово *factual*, которое означает "основанное на фактах".
Можно сказать, что это "совершенно достоверное". Но если речь идёт о сопоставлении с "вымышленным", то "совершенно" будет излишним.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Начнём с того, что английские, даже профессиональные, толковые словари слова *superfactual* не знают.


То есть это чистый неологизм? но если Дафф позволяет себе изобретать такие слова, отчего бы и нам вслед за ним не писать "суперфактичное"?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> То есть это чистый неологизм? но если Дафф позволяет себе изобретать такие слова, отчего бы и нам вслед за ним не писать "суперфактичное"?


superfactual —сверхфактическое
fictional —выдуманное

----------

Сергей Хос (15.10.2013)

----------


## Нико

> superfactual —сверхфактическое
> fictional —выдуманное


Довольно смешные слова. Не ожидала такого от Тони Даффа.....

----------

